# Pink/Purple Dragonfly



## EricD

A few Dragonfly's chillin....Wind was a blowing pretty good. Had to time it between the wind gusts.


----------



## invisible

Is that first dragonfly really pink? Or it got pink with a little help from Photoshop? (Either way, very nice captures.)


----------



## EricD

invisible said:


> Is that first dragonfly really pink? Or it got pink with a little help from Photoshop? (Either way, very nice captures.)



I would never butcher a photo with photoshop. They are naturally that color...
here is a link for ya...http://www.greglasley.net/roseskim.html


----------



## bof.

i like 2 and 3 a lot... nice composition... the animals arent bad either haha


----------



## ernie

first one is my favorite. great colors and dof.


----------

